# heat affecting workout



## fred (Jul 3, 2008)

I am having trouble figuring this out but I think the heat is having such an affect on my workout that I am unable to get as much done.  Has anyone had this problem trying to work out in the garage before?


----------



## Chocho (Jul 9, 2008)

Yes, get a free standing oscilated fan. That should help cool you down while you are working out.

Oh, and drink plenty of water on a daily basis to keep from getting dehydrated while working out in the heat.


----------



## Byrdman (Aug 29, 2008)

If it is effecting you that much, then maybe you should put an air conditioning unit in there???


----------



## moleman (Sep 17, 2008)

Isn't it good to work up a sweat though?


----------



## Nell787 (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh yeah, it's good to work up a sweat. It burns calories faster. And you sweat out all the toxins in your body.


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 26, 2009)

Sweating is your bodies way off trying to cool off from the outside and lower your body temperature.  Buring calories is from strenuous activity. Just being hot and sweating doesn't mean you're in a fat buring state.  It just means your body is hot and trying to cool off.

Drinking water is good for strength and cooling.  If you were sweating and stopped, time to come in and rehydrate.  Your entering heat exhaustion.  Heat stroke is next and it's critical.  

Try to workout early in the morning or late in the evening.  It's sometimes harder in the evening because your metabolism will be ramped and some folks have problems winding down to get to sleep.  But if it's that hot in the day in your garage, you need to find a way to control the climate or find a better time work out when the climate isn't so severe.  I live in Texas and I try not to do anything in my garage from 11am to 3pm.  We're hitting triple digits here and it's just too hot to try to work out in a oven. Hope this helps.


----------

